# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  چرا حس میکنم اگه کنکور زبان بدم و حتی اگه رتبه برتر بشم بازم افتخار اور نیست

## shelovesenglish

من عاشق زبانم و از خوندنش لذت میبرم ولی خوانوادم به شدت میخالفن چون چند بار غیر مستقیم دربارش با خانوادم صحبت کردم و اونا گفتن بهش اصلا فکر نکن
حالا اگه بخوام مخالفت خانوادمو فاکتور بگیرم خودمم حس میکنم اگه رتبه خوب مثلا تک رقمی تو کنکور زبان بیارم بازم باعث افتخار نیست چون 99 درصد رتبه برتر های کنکور زبان رتبه برتر رشته تجربی یا ریاضی بودن خیلی حس دودلی دارم نمیدونم چیکار کنم :Yahoo (2): در ضمن رشتم تجربیه و علاقه ای بهش ندارم و به اجبار خوانواده وارد این رشته شدم.
به نظرتون برم زبان بخونم بیخیال همه چی شم؟
اگه شما یه نفر که رتبه تک رقمی زبان شده چه حسی بهش دارین؟ایا حس اینکه طرف زرنگه بهتون دست میده یا بهش بی تفاوتین؟

----------


## Cando

سلام، ده سال آینده رو ببین، یک فرد که به رشتش علاقه داره و در اون موفق شده در مقابل فردی که به جبر و تحمل فشار دیگران وارد رشته دیگری شده.

----------


## tari2000

> من عاشق زبانم و از خوندنش لذت میبرم ولی خوانوادم به شدت میخالفن چون چند بار غیر مستقیم دربارش با خانوادم صحبت کردم و اونا گفتن بهش اصلا فکر نکن
> حالا اگه بخوام مخالفت خانوادمو فاکتور بگیرم خودمم حس میکنم اگه رتبه خوب مثلا تک رقمی تو کنکور زبان بیارم بازم باعث افتخار نیست چون 99 درصد رتبه برتر های کنکور زبان رتبه برتر رشته تجربی یا ریاضی بودن خیلی حس دودلی دارم نمیدونم چیکار کنمدر ضمن رشتم تجربیه و علاقه ای بهش ندارم و به اجبار خوانواده وارد این رشته شدم.
> به نظرتون برم زبان بخونم بیخیال همه چی شم؟
> اگه شما یه نفر که رتبه تک رقمی زبان شده چه حسی بهش دارین؟ایا حس اینکه طرف زرنگه بهتون دست میده یا بهش بی تفاوتین؟


نه به نظرم خفن میاد! چون همونطور که خودتونم اشاره کردین، خیلی از شرکت کننده ها از بچه های قوی تجربی و ریاضی و انسانین و زبانشونم خوبه (هم چنین عمومیاشون!) و این که بین همه ی اونا، دو رقمی بشه آدم خیلی خوبه جدا...

----------


## mehrab98

> من عاشق زبانم و از خوندنش لذت میبرم ولی خوانوادم به شدت میخالفن چون چند بار غیر مستقیم دربارش با خانوادم صحبت کردم و اونا گفتن بهش اصلا فکر نکن
> حالا اگه بخوام مخالفت خانوادمو فاکتور بگیرم خودمم حس میکنم اگه رتبه خوب مثلا تک رقمی تو کنکور زبان بیارم بازم باعث افتخار نیست چون 99 درصد رتبه برتر های کنکور زبان رتبه برتر رشته تجربی یا ریاضی بودن خیلی حس دودلی دارم نمیدونم چیکار کنمدر ضمن رشتم تجربیه و علاقه ای بهش ندارم و به اجبار خوانواده وارد این رشته شدم.
> به نظرتون برم زبان بخونم بیخیال همه چی شم؟
> اگه شما یه نفر که رتبه تک رقمی زبان شده چه حسی بهش دارین؟ایا حس اینکه طرف زرنگه بهتون دست میده یا بهش بی تفاوتین؟


ببین متاسفانه زبان انگلیسی بازار کار خوبی نداره یعنی عملا برای دلت داری میری میخونی ، خیلی فارغ التحصیل ارشد دکترای زبان انگلیسی وجود داره... اگه رتبه برتر بشی و تو دانشگاه زبان دیگه ای مثل فرانسه یا آلمانی یا اسپانیایی بخونی باز بهتره چون این زبانا زبانای گرونین اگه فردا پسفردا بخوای باهاش تدریس و کارترجمه انجام بدی پولش نسبتا خوبه.
خانوادتم از حیث بازارکار بیشتر نگاه میکنن ک مخالفت میکنن. 
من جات بودم اینقد عاشق زبان بودم خوب درسامو میخوندم یه رشته خوب تو تجربی میاووردم کنارش برای دل خودم به صورت سلف استادی زبان میخوندم... زبانو میتونی خودت جدا و با اموزشگاه و اینور اونور هم بخونی و مدارک بالا بگیری توش اما رشته های تجربی نه.

----------


## A.H.M

> من جات بودم اینقد عاشق زبان بودم خوب درسامو میخوندم یه رشته خوب تو تجربی میاووردم کنارش برای دل خودم به صورت سلف استادی زبان میخوندم


خون به دل کرده همه ما رو این جمله
تو اینو بخون بعد اونیکه علاقه داری در کنارش ادامه بده....

----------


## Mahdyu

> ببین متاسفانه زبان انگلیسی بازار کار خوبی نداره یعنی عملا برای دلت داری میری میخونی ، خیلی فارغ التحصیل ارشد دکترای زبان انگلیسی وجود داره... اگه رتبه برتر بشی و تو دانشگاه زبان دیگه ای مثل فرانسه یا آلمانی یا اسپانیایی بخونی باز بهتره چون این زبانا زبانای گرونین اگه فردا پسفردا بخوای باهاش تدریس و کارترجمه انجام بدی پولش نسبتا خوبه.
> خانوادتم از حیث بازارکار بیشتر نگاه میکنن ک مخالفت میکنن. 
> من جات بودم اینقد عاشق زبان بودم خوب درسامو میخوندم یه رشته خوب تو تجربی میاووردم کنارش برای دل خودم به صورت سلف استادی زبان میخوندم... زبانو میتونی خودت جدا و با اموزشگاه و اینور اونور هم بخونی و مدارک بالا بگیری توش اما رشته های تجربی نه.


تا کی این تفکرات ادامه داره خدا میدونه. از ماست که بر ماست. طرف رشته ی مورد علاقش رو نخونه اونوقت بره به جبر یه رشته ی تاپه تجربی که چی بشه؟؟ بره بشینه کنار چهارتا سهمیه ای و تعدادی که از روی بی هدفی کتابو دستشون گرفتن و سه سال شبو روز خوندن تا بتونن لقب آقا دکتر رو بین فامیل کسب کنن؟ 
من خودم داوطلبه تجربی ام ولی دلیلی نمیبینم که بخوام کسیو تشویق کنم که از علاقش بزنه بیاد تجربی که احتمالا خودشو بدبخت میکنه با این حرکت با این وضعیت سهمیه ها و از فشار و رقابت کنکور. زبانو بخون هم کار هست هم آینده هست. چهار تا بیکاره بی سواد رو نگاه نکن که هی مینالن, چهار تا دبیر و مترجم درست حسابی و کارو کاسبی دار و شخصیت دار رو نگاه کن. دکتره بدرد نخور و پلشت هم زیاد بهشون بر میخوریم ولی نمیدونم چرا هیچکی اونارو نمیبینه!

----------


## the.lusifer

اولا که سوال اصلی اینجاست ، آیا واقعا مهمه که بقیه طرز تفکرشون درباره ی گروه و رتبه ی شما چیه ؟؟؟
این حرفتون منو یاد  یکی از دلایل 99% داوطلبین تجربی برای خوندن این رشته میندازه ... " پرستیژ"!!
اصن پرستیژ یعنی چی ؟؟؟ آیا واقعا وقتی توی اتوبوس نشستین و بلقیس خانمی که کنار دستتون نشسته ازتون میپرسه رشتتون چیه و شما می گید پزشکی و بعد ابرو میندازه بالا و شمارو برای برادر دیپلم ردیش خواستگاری میکنه آیا لذت می برید ؟ آیا این یعنی پرستیژ ؟ آیا صبح تا شب سگ دو زدن توی راه رو های سبز بیمارستان و tr  تحریکی انجام دادن ( ای کاش بدونید tr تحریکی یعنی چی !) ، کتک و فحش رکیک خوردن از همراه بیمار ، مورد تحقیر قرار گرفتن توسط سال بالایی ها یعنی پرستیژ؟
آیا اینکه 4 نفر دور یه سینی سبزی بشینن و پشت سرتون به به چه چه کنن بگن فلانی دانشجوی پزشکی/دندون پزشکی/ داروسازیه براتون لذت بخشه ؟
چون من واقعا هیچ معنی دیگه ای برای پرستیژ پیدا نمی کنم !!! جز اینکه در چشم عوام آدم خفنی به نظر بیاید و هرکس از راه رسید به خودش اجازه بده ازتون خواستگاری کنه : | 
فقط در یک کشور جهان سومی مثل ایرانه که این رشته ها "پرستیژ" داره .. شما پاتو از خاورمیانه اون ور تر بزاری پزشکی و دندون پزشکی تنها و تنها شغل هایی خدماتی محسوب میشن ! مثل نظافتچی منزل !! ( البته که احترام بالایی دارن پزشک ها همه جای دنیا  ولی پرستیژ ؟؟ نه.) کشور های جهان اول رشته های پرستیژ دارن که شما در اون با استفاده از خلاقیتت یه کار خفن داری انجام میدی ! مثلا فیسبوک رو اختراع می کنی ! آمازون رو بنیانگذاری می کنی ! اوبر رو بنیانگذاری می کنی !!

من به شخصه اگه بهم بگن طرف دبیرستان رو به زور تموم کرد ولی الان فلان اپ رو برنامه نویسی کرده یا فلان استارتاپ رو بنیانگذاری کرده بیشتر حس می کنم خفنه تا وقتی بهم بگن مثلا طرف رتبه دو رقمی کنکوره  :Yahoo (21):  
به طرز عجیبی حس بدی دارم نسبت به رتبه های خیلی خوب کنکور !  :Yahoo (21):  نمونه ی اخیرش جناب احمدی نژاد رتبه 1 کنکور تجربی 98 ... 
و این حس من به ایشون از اونجایی شروع شد که دو تا مصاحبه ازش خوندم و توی هردو تا خاطرنشان کرده بود ایشون که " درس خوندن وظیفه ی منه " ..  :Yahoo (21):  آخه آدم انقدر مُنفعل ؟

tr تحریکی : دست مبارکتون رو می کنید توی دستکش ، ژل مخصوص رو به انگشتتون می زنید و سپس انگشت مبارکتون رو فرو می کنید در مق.عد بیمار و انقدر اون تو تکون میدین که ماهیچه های اون قسمت تحریک بشه و بیمار  جلوی چشم و بینی شما عمل دفع رو انجام بده.

----------


## mehrab98

> خون به دل کرده همه ما رو این جمله
> تو اینو بخون بعد اونیکه علاقه داری در کنارش ادامه بده....





> تا کی این تفکرات ادامه داره خدا میدونه. از ماست که بر ماست. طرف رشته ی مورد علاقش رو نخونه اونوقت بره به جبر یه رشته ی تاپه تجربی که چی بشه؟؟ بره بشینه کنار چهارتا سهمیه ای و تعدادی که از روی بی هدفی کتابو دستشون گرفتن و سه سال شبو روز خوندن تا بتونن لقب آقا دکتر رو بین فامیل کسب کنن؟ 
> من خودم داوطلبه تجربی ام ولی دلیلی نمیبینم که بخوام کسیو تشویق کنم که از علاقش بزنه بیاد تجربی که احتمالا خودشو بدبخت میکنه با این حرکت با این وضعیت سهمیه ها و از فشار و رقابت کنکور. زبانو بخون هم کار هست هم آینده هست. چهار تا بیکاره بی سواد رو نگاه نکن که هی مینالن, چهار تا دبیر و مترجم درست حسابی و کارو کاسبی دار و شخصیت دار رو نگاه کن. دکتره بدرد نخور و پلشت هم زیاد بهشون بر میخوریم ولی نمیدونم چرا هیچکی اونارو نمیبینه!


چشماتونو باز کنید تو دنیای واقعی زندگی کنید اینقد همش جملات کلیشه ای رو تکرار نکنید، امثال شماها تو تاپیک اینترنت دارن از وضع کشور مینالن و دادشون رفته هوا که ای وای مردم نون ندارن بخورن اینجا زندانه یچیزی بخونیم که بتونیم ازینجا فرار کنیم و بریم ، بعد میرسه به این تاپیکا میاید از فانتزیاتون درباره علاقه و هدف و استعداد حرف میزنید. بس کنید ببینید تو چه جامعه ای زندگی میکنید ، شغل و کار خوب نداشته باشید و پرستیژ نداشته باشید اینجا کسی براتون تره هم خورد نمیکنه ،
بله خیلی خیلی قشنگهههههه که اگه هر کسی به چیزی ک علاقه داره برسه ولی اینجا ایرانه ! با تفکرات قشنگ یه شهروند طبقه بالا تو جهان اول برای دیگران نسخه نپیچید ، با شرایط الان جامعه دیگرانو راهنمایی کنبد، با منطق نه با احساسات ، اندازه موهای سرتون ادم میشناسم که ازینکه رفتن دنبال علاقشونو و دیدن تهش چیزی نبوده و متاسفانه با توجه به جامعه مزخرفی ک داریم نتونسته یه جایگاه حتی معمولی برسه افسرده و سرخورده شده... نتیجش شده این سبل عظیم داوطلبای تواب که ریختن تو تجربی فقط بخاطر بازار کار.
علاقه خیلی مهمه خود من زخم خورده این ماجرا هستم اما حرفای قشنگتون فقط جنبه پوپولیستی داره از واقعیت جامعه کاملا دوره ، من خودم دنبالش رفتم. من خودم زخم خوردم...
منم گفتم اگه زبان خیلی علاقه داره حداقل تو دانشگاه انگلیسی نخونه ، به فکر زبان خارجه دوم مثل فرانسه باشه ک الان تعرفه تدریس و کلاساش خیلی بیشتره حداقل هم به علاقش رسیده هم درامد خوبی هم داره ، چون ما خودمون مدرسه زبان داریم من صفر تا صد اینکارو میدونم و میشناسم لازم نیست بهم یاد اوری کنید که مترجم و دبیرای خوبو ببینم تو زبان.

اگه کسی نسبت به حرفای من گارد داره ک مطمئنم الان یه عده میریزن سرم منو نقل نگیرید اصلا چون نه من میتونم شمارو قانع کنم نه شما منو قبلا راه شمارو رفتم.منم به عنوان یه عضوی ازینجا فقط نظرمو دادم استارتر تاپیک خودش عقل و شعور داره و از بین نظرات تصمیم میگیره هرجور صلاحشه.
ضمنا تجربی فقط پزشکی دندان پزشکی داروسازی نیست ! 
رشته های خوب و با سختی کمتر حداقل ۵ ۶ تا دیگه داره.

----------


## the.lusifer

بنده خودم 9 سال در آموزشگاهی زبان خوندم که موسسش کترای زبان انگلیسی داشت  و توی شهر ما الان 1 نفر ! 1 نفر هم نیست که این آقا رو نشناسه . اسم آموزشگاه ایشون تبدیل شده به یه برند ! و از 100 تا متخصص پزشکی درآمدش بیشتر .
عموی بنده فوق لیسانس زبان انگلیسی دارن و الان توی تهران یک شرکت بازرگانی دارن ..اینکه از لحاظ مالی وضع خیلی مطلوبی دارن و 2/3 سال رو در سفرهای کاری خارج از کشور می گذرونن  رو کاری ندارم ایشون خودش به من گفت : عمو جان من اگه دختر داشتم به هیچ عنوان بهش اجازه نمیدادم رشته ای به جز هنر یا زبان بخونه و کنکور بده ...
دیگه ایشون هم در تهران زندگی می کنن و در بطن مسائل سیاسی و اقتصادی و فلان و بیسار هستن و هم اینکه دنیا دیده است و نیمی از عمرشو در کشور های جهان اول زندگی کرده و به عینه دیده که دنیا داره به کدوم سمت میره...

هیچ رشته ای به نظر من به اندازه ی رشته های حوزه ی زبان گسترده نیست و جا برای فعالیت نداره.

پ.ن: من هم به اندازه موهای سر این دوست بالایی آدم می شناسم که نرفت دنبال علاقش و خون گریه می کنه و می گه " دستامو هدر دادم".

هرکاری می خواید بکنید ، بکنید دوستان.. فقط دستاتونو هدر ندین -_-

----------


## Lara27

> چشماتونو باز کنید تو دنیای واقعی زندگی کنید اینقد همش جملات کلیشه ای رو تکرار نکنید، امثال شماها تو تاپیک اینترنت دارن از وضع کشور مینالن و دادشون رفته هوا که ای وای مردم نون ندارن بخورن اینجا زندانه یچیزی بخونیم که بتونیم ازینجا فرار کنیم و بریم ، بعد میرسه به این تاپیکا میاید از فانتزیاتون درباره علاقه و هدف و استعداد حرف میزنید. بس کنید ببینید تو چه جامعه ای زندگی میکنید ، شغل و کار خوب نداشته باشید و پرستیژ نداشته باشید اینجا کسی براتون تره هم خورد نمیکنه ،
> بله خیلی خیلی قشنگهههههه که اگه هر کسی به چیزی ک علاقه داره برسه ولی اینجا ایرانه ! با تفکرات قشنگ یه شهروند طبقه بالا تو جهان اول برای دیگران نسخه نپیچید ، با شرایط الان جامعه دیگرانو راهنمایی کنبد، با منطق نه با احساسات ، اندازه موهای سرتون ادم میشناسم که ازینکه رفتن دنبال علاقشونو و دیدن تهش چیزی نبوده و متاسفانه با توجه به جامعه مزخرفی ک داریم نتونسته یه جایگاه حتی معمولی برسه افسرده و سرخورده شده... نتیجش شده این سبل عظیم داوطلبای تواب که ریختن تو تجربی فقط بخاطر بازار کار.
> علاقه خیلی مهمه خود من زخم خورده این ماجرا هستم اما حرفای قشنگتون فقط جنبه پوپولیستی داره از واقعیت جامعه کاملا دوره ، من خودم دنبالش رفتم. من خودم زخم خوردم...
> منم گفتم اگه زبان خیلی علاقه داره حداقل تو دانشگاه انگلیسی نخونه ، به فکر زبان خارجه دوم مثل فرانسه باشه ک الان تعرفه تدریس و کلاساش خیلی بیشتره حداقل هم به علاقش رسیده هم درامد خوبی هم داره ، چون ما خودمون مدرسه زبان داریم من صفر تا صد اینکارو میدونم و میشناسم لازم نیست بهم یاد اوری کنید که مترجم و دبیرای خوبو ببینم تو زبان.
> 
> اگه کسی نسبت به حرفای من گارد داره ک مطمئنم الان یه عده میریزن سرم منو نقل نگیرید اصلا چون نه من میتونم شمارو قانع کنم نه شما منو قبلا راه شمارو رفتم.منم به عنوان یه عضوی ازینجا فقط نظرمو دادم استارتر تاپیک خودش عقل و شعور داره و از بین نظرات تصمیم میگیره هرجور صلاحشه.
> ضمنا تجربی فقط پزشکی دندان پزشکی داروسازی نیست ! 
> رشته های خوب و با سختی کمتر حداقل ۵ ۶ تا دیگه داره.


من همش میترسم این رشته های تجربی هم اشباع بشن عین پزشکی و دارو

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

بهتره اول هدفتو از درس خوندن مشخص کنی، می خوای به جایگاهی برسی که بتونی فخر بفروشی (افتخار کنی) یا هدفت چیز دیگه ایه؟

----------


## ifmvi

*این بحث من رو به فکر فرو میبره : )
علاقه ؟ پول ؟ استعداد ؟ عُرفِ جامعه ؟ همه ی موارد ؟ هیچکدام ؟*

----------


## A.H.M

> *این بحث من رو به فکر فرو میبره : )
> علاقه ؟ پول ؟ استعداد ؟ عُرفِ جامعه ؟ همه ی موارد ؟ هیچکدام ؟*


منم خیلی بهش فکر کردم و به این نتیجه رسیدم که کاری بکن که حالت رو بهتر کنه و خوشحال ترت بکنه
من تو جمع خانواده و فامیل میلیونر و میلیاردر هایی رو میشناسم که زندگیشون از بیرون خوبه ولی خودشون افسردن همشون هم یک چیزو گفتن که دنبال علاقه مون نرفتیم

----------


## Maja7080

> *این بحث من رو به فکر فرو میبره : )
> علاقه ؟ پول ؟ استعداد ؟ عُرفِ جامعه ؟ همه ی موارد ؟ هیچکدام ؟*


همشون باهم.ببین دوتا مهندس کامپیوتر تو خانوادمون هست هردو برادرن یکیشون مدرکشو گرفت دستش همش غر میزد که ای وای کار نیست و از این حرفا برادرش با یه گروه از دوستاش شروع کردن به کار برنامه نویسی. رفت تهران جاهای مختلف کار کرد و سختی کشید الان وضعش توپه جوری که خرج داییم و زنداییمو اون میده.فقط به خود ادم بستگی داره یه مدرک بگیری دستت غر بزنی هیچ جایگاهی نداری ولی اگه تو رشته ای که میخوای بخونی خلاقیت داشته باشی میتونی موفق بشی.من درباره بازار کار رشته ای که بهش علاقه دارم خیلی سوال داشتم(البته هنوز قبول نشدم ها :Yahoo (20):  ) تو تل به یکی از دانشجوهای همین رشته پیام دادم و ازش پرسیدم گفت خیلیا تونستن کار پیدا کنن،خیلیا هم نتونستن یعنی همه چی به خود ادم بستگی داره.یه استاد زبانم اتفاقا این نصیحتو بهم کرد که هدفت اگه از درس خوندن پیشرفت باشه موفق میشی دختر من رفت رشته حقوق خوند که مثلا پرستیژ داشته باشه الان داره تو سالن ارایشگاه ناخن درست میکنه :Yahoo (106):

----------


## mahmood2020

> من عاشق زبانم و از خوندنش لذت میبرم ولی خوانوادم به شدت میخالفن چون چند بار غیر مستقیم دربارش با خانوادم صحبت کردم و اونا گفتن بهش اصلا فکر نکن
> حالا اگه بخوام مخالفت خانوادمو فاکتور بگیرم خودمم حس میکنم اگه رتبه خوب مثلا تک رقمی تو کنکور زبان بیارم بازم باعث افتخار نیست چون 99 درصد رتبه برتر های کنکور زبان رتبه برتر رشته تجربی یا ریاضی بودن خیلی حس دودلی دارم نمیدونم چیکار کنمدر ضمن رشتم تجربیه و علاقه ای بهش ندارم و به اجبار خوانواده وارد این رشته شدم.
> به نظرتون برم زبان بخونم بیخیال همه چی شم؟
> اگه شما یه نفر که رتبه تک رقمی زبان شده چه حسی بهش دارین؟ایا حس اینکه طرف زرنگه بهتون دست میده یا بهش بی تفاوتین؟


سلام
برو دنبال علاقت
به حرف بقیه هم توجه نکن

----------


## Saeed79

> من عاشق زبانم و از خوندنش لذت میبرم ولی خوانوادم به شدت میخالفن چون چند بار غیر مستقیم دربارش با خانوادم صحبت کردم و اونا گفتن بهش اصلا فکر نکن
> حالا اگه بخوام مخالفت خانوادمو فاکتور بگیرم خودمم حس میکنم اگه رتبه خوب مثلا تک رقمی تو کنکور زبان بیارم بازم باعث افتخار نیست چون 99 درصد رتبه برتر های کنکور زبان رتبه برتر رشته تجربی یا ریاضی بودن خیلی حس دودلی دارم نمیدونم چیکار کنمدر ضمن رشتم تجربیه و علاقه ای بهش ندارم و به اجبار خوانواده وارد این رشته شدم.
> به نظرتون برم زبان بخونم بیخیال همه چی شم؟
> اگه شما یه نفر که رتبه تک رقمی زبان شده چه حسی بهش دارین؟ایا حس اینکه طرف زرنگه بهتون دست میده یا بهش بی تفاوتین؟


من مامانم استاد زبانه اگه خواستی بری سمتش حتما آموزش یا مترجمی بزن . ادبیات انگلیسی که مادرمه خیلی اشباع شده و اصلا نمیتوی کار پیدا کنی

----------


## Rafolin403

> من عاشق زبانم و از خوندنش لذت میبرم ولی خوانوادم به شدت میخالفن چون چند بار غیر مستقیم دربارش با خانوادم صحبت کردم و اونا گفتن بهش اصلا فکر نکن
> حالا اگه بخوام مخالفت خانوادمو فاکتور بگیرم خودمم حس میکنم اگه رتبه خوب مثلا تک رقمی تو کنکور زبان بیارم بازم باعث افتخار نیست چون 99 درصد رتبه برتر های کنکور زبان رتبه برتر رشته تجربی یا ریاضی بودن خیلی حس دودلی دارم نمیدونم چیکار کنمدر ضمن رشتم تجربیه و علاقه ای بهش ندارم و به اجبار خوانواده وارد این رشته شدم.
> به نظرتون برم زبان بخونم بیخیال همه چی شم؟
> اگه شما یه نفر که رتبه تک رقمی زبان شده چه حسی بهش دارین؟ایا حس اینکه طرف زرنگه بهتون دست میده یا بهش بی تفاوتین؟


خب منم علاقم به زبان زیاده... و از ۱۷ سالگی شروع کردم به تدریس زبان تو زبانسرا!
اون وقت ها فکر میکردم تنها به زبان و تدریس و اینا علاقه دارم یکم که پیشرفت کردم بقیه بهم توصیه کردن کنکور زبان بدم و فرهنگیان زبان برم و رسما کارمند اموزش و پرورش بشم خواستم کتابای عمومی رو بخرم یهو به ذهنم رسید؛ من که قراره عمومیارو بخونم چرا اون ۴ تا اختصاصی بدبخت رو نخونم و شانسمو امتحان کنم؟؟؟ کنارش میتونم زبان هم تدریس بدم و حتی تا ایلتس ادامش بدم!!!
و اینطور شد که با سه سال سابقه ی تدریس به فکر کنکور تجربی افتادم...!
راستش حقوق زبان راضیم نمیکرد اصلا اون حس رضایت رو نداشتم البته ربطی به سطح سواد و مدرک نداشت چون حقوق من با حقوق همکارِ لیسانسه ی من تفاوتی نداشت...
داشتم به این فکر میکردم واقعا لیسانس بگیرم که بشم مدرس زبان فقط با همین حقوق؟؟؟
استادِ زبان من با سطح سواد عالی یه زبانسرا زدن و اینقده جلو پاش سنگ انداختن که بعد چندسال به ناچار زبانسرارو تعطیل کرد!

راستش همه ی این اتفاقات بهم فهموند زبان به عنوان سرگرمی واسم خیلی لذت داشت ولی به عنوان منبع درامد اصلا و ابدا!!! چون واقعا حقوق کمش ارزشی نداشت!
هنوزم دوست دارم به عنوان شاگرد بشینم سر کلاسای زبان ولی دیگه واقعا به لیسانس و ایناش فکر نمیکنم صادقانه بگم زبان اخرین گزینه مه... ته تهش هیچی نیارم شاید برم سمتش ولی زبان هم یه لیمیت داره بعد از یه مدت که زبانت خوب میشه با خودت فکر میکنی عه خب حالا چیکا کنم؟؟؟
به خاطر همین اهدافمو اینجوری چیدم که اول کنکور بدم یه رشته ی تجربی بیارم بعد برم دنبال کلاسای ایلتس و بعدشم کلاس فرانسه!!!!


تصمیمتو بگیر!

----------


## Saeed79

> اولا که سوال اصلی اینجاست ، آیا واقعا مهمه که بقیه طرز تفکرشون درباره ی گروه و رتبه ی شما چیه ؟؟؟
> این حرفتون منو یاد  یکی از دلایل 99% داوطلبین تجربی برای خوندن این رشته میندازه ... " پرستیژ"!!
> اصن پرستیژ یعنی چی ؟؟؟ آیا واقعا وقتی توی اتوبوس نشستین و بلقیس خانمی که کنار دستتون نشسته ازتون میپرسه رشتتون چیه و شما می گید پزشکی و بعد ابرو میندازه بالا و شمارو برای برادر دیپلم ردیش خواستگاری میکنه آیا لذت می برید ؟ آیا این یعنی پرستیژ ؟ آیا صبح تا شب سگ دو زدن توی راه رو های سبز بیمارستان و tr  تحریکی انجام دادن ( ای کاش بدونید tr تحریکی یعنی چی !) ، کتک و فحش رکیک خوردن از همراه بیمار ، مورد تحقیر قرار گرفتن توسط سال بالایی ها یعنی پرستیژ؟
> آیا اینکه 4 نفر دور یه سینی سبزی بشینن و پشت سرتون به به چه چه کنن بگن فلانی دانشجوی پزشکی/دندون پزشکی/ داروسازیه براتون لذت بخشه ؟
> چون من واقعا هیچ معنی دیگه ای برای پرستیژ پیدا نمی کنم !!! جز اینکه در چشم عوام آدم خفنی به نظر بیاید و هرکس از راه رسید به خودش اجازه بده ازتون خواستگاری کنه : | 
> فقط در یک کشور جهان سومی مثل ایرانه که این رشته ها "پرستیژ" داره .. شما پاتو از خاورمیانه اون ور تر بزاری پزشکی و دندون پزشکی تنها و تنها شغل هایی خدماتی محسوب میشن ! مثل نظافتچی منزل !! ( البته که احترام بالایی دارن پزشک ها همه جای دنیا  ولی پرستیژ ؟؟ نه.) کشور های جهان اول رشته های پرستیژ دارن که شما در اون با استفاده از خلاقیتت یه کار خفن داری انجام میدی ! مثلا فیسبوک رو اختراع می کنی ! آمازون رو بنیانگذاری می کنی ! اوبر رو بنیانگذاری می کنی !!
> 
> من به شخصه اگه بهم بگن طرف دبیرستان رو به زور تموم کرد ولی الان فلان اپ رو برنامه نویسی کرده یا فلان استارتاپ رو بنیانگذاری کرده بیشتر حس می کنم خفنه تا وقتی بهم بگن مثلا طرف رتبه دو رقمی کنکوره  
> به طرز عجیبی حس بدی دارم نسبت به رتبه های خیلی خوب کنکور !  نمونه ی اخیرش جناب احمدی نژاد رتبه 1 کنکور تجربی 98 ... 
> ...


حرفاتون کاملا متین و قابل احترامه ولی خب نظافتچی منزل؟ :Yahoo (21): |||
حرف آقای احمدی نژاد هم قطعا یه درجه فراتر از دیدگاه همه بچه های غیر پزشکی و دندونه . یه شخصی چقدر باید پخته باشه که درس خوندن و خدمت به بقیه رو وظیفه خودش بدونه نه اینکه پزش رو بده ! همین میشه که بین بچه هامون یه تواضعیه که داغون ترین مهندسی ها ندارن
من نه دیدگاهتون رو رد میکنم نه قبول ، ولی جبهه گرفتن اینطوری اصلا صحیح نیست
خواه ناخواه باید واقعیات رو قبول کنیم
من ندیده واسه رتبه تک رقمیه احترام قائلم . چرا ؟ چون اون موقعی که صدهاهزار نفر دنبال هزار تا وقت تلف کردن و کصافطکاری بودن اینا داشتن شبانه روز واسه هدفشون میجنگیدن و الان که رسیدن به هدفشون ، میگه وظیفم بوده  :Yahoo (1): 
همکلاسی خودم و یکی از صمیمی ترین دوستام رتبه ۲۹ شده و درس هاش زبون زده کل بچه هامون نبود ! تواضع لعنتیش بود که هیچ وقت به خودش اجازه نداد به کسی بگه تو  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Rafolin403

در ضمن رتبه برتر شدن تو هر رشته ای نهایت افتخارش تا دو سه ماهه بعدش همه بیخیال میشن و بعد یه سال دیگه هیچکی جز خودت یادش نمیمونه

----------


## Saeed79

> در ضمن رتبه برتر شدن تو هر رشته ای نهایت افتخارش تا دو سه ماهه بعدش همه بیخیال میشن و بعد یه سال دیگه هیچکی جز خودت یادش نمیمونه


اینو واقعا قبول دارم
همکلاسی داداش دوقلو خودم ک پزشکی اصفهانه رتبه ۱۱ عه ولی یه چیز کااملا عادی شده
یا همکلاسی خودم یه خانمی که رتبه ۶ ایثارگران شده ولی اکثر بچه ها اصلا رتبه ایشونو نمیدونن !
رتبه برتر صرفا توی همون تابستون خیلی تاپه

----------


## amoehsan

> من عاشق زبانم و از خوندنش لذت میبرم ولی خوانوادم به شدت میخالفن چون چند بار غیر مستقیم دربارش با خانوادم صحبت کردم و اونا گفتن بهش اصلا فکر نکن
> حالا اگه بخوام مخالفت خانوادمو فاکتور بگیرم خودمم حس میکنم اگه رتبه خوب مثلا تک رقمی تو کنکور زبان بیارم بازم باعث افتخار نیست چون 99 درصد رتبه برتر های کنکور زبان رتبه برتر رشته تجربی یا ریاضی بودن خیلی حس دودلی دارم نمیدونم چیکار کنمدر ضمن رشتم تجربیه و علاقه ای بهش ندارم و به اجبار خوانواده وارد این رشته شدم.
> به نظرتون برم زبان بخونم بیخیال همه چی شم؟
> اگه شما یه نفر که رتبه تک رقمی زبان شده چه حسی بهش دارین؟ایا حس اینکه طرف زرنگه بهتون دست میده یا بهش بی تفاوتین؟


علاقتو دنبال کن واسش تلاش کن همه چیز برات مهیا میشه نترس

----------


## M.javaddd

وقتی که با یه رتبه دو رقمی و تک رقمی زبان سر کلاس حاضر بشی، قطعا نگاه همه بهت فوق العاده خواهد بود و اطرافیان هم همین نگاه رو خواهند داشت..اگه به خانواده ها باشه همه دوست دارن بچه هاشون دکتر بشن که این منطقی نیست...از ته دل بهت میگم، کاری که دوست داری رو انجام بده و دنیای خودتو بساز، نه دنیایی که دیگران دوست دارن برات بسازن...تصمیم بگیر و هدف داشته باش و حرفای بقیه و حتی خانواده رو اهمیت نده،‌ روزی که موفق بشی ، همین آدما میان تشویقت می‌کنن

----------


## Mahdyu

> چشماتونو باز کنید تو دنیای واقعی زندگی کنید اینقد همش جملات کلیشه ای رو تکرار نکنید، امثال شماها تو تاپیک اینترنت دارن از وضع کشور مینالن و دادشون رفته هوا که ای وای مردم نون ندارن بخورن اینجا زندانه یچیزی بخونیم که بتونیم ازینجا فرار کنیم و بریم ، بعد میرسه به این تاپیکا میاید از فانتزیاتون درباره علاقه و هدف و استعداد حرف میزنید. بس کنید ببینید تو چه جامعه ای زندگی میکنید ، شغل و کار خوب نداشته باشید و پرستیژ نداشته باشید اینجا کسی براتون تره هم خورد نمیکنه ،
> بله خیلی خیلی قشنگهههههه که اگه هر کسی به چیزی ک علاقه داره برسه ولی اینجا ایرانه ! با تفکرات قشنگ یه شهروند طبقه بالا تو جهان اول برای دیگران نسخه نپیچید ، با شرایط الان جامعه دیگرانو راهنمایی کنبد، با منطق نه با احساسات ، اندازه موهای سرتون ادم میشناسم که ازینکه رفتن دنبال علاقشونو و دیدن تهش چیزی نبوده و متاسفانه با توجه به جامعه مزخرفی ک داریم نتونسته یه جایگاه حتی معمولی برسه افسرده و سرخورده شده... نتیجش شده این سبل عظیم داوطلبای تواب که ریختن تو تجربی فقط بخاطر بازار کار.
> علاقه خیلی مهمه خود من زخم خورده این ماجرا هستم اما حرفای قشنگتون فقط جنبه پوپولیستی داره از واقعیت جامعه کاملا دوره ، من خودم دنبالش رفتم. من خودم زخم خوردم...
> منم گفتم اگه زبان خیلی علاقه داره حداقل تو دانشگاه انگلیسی نخونه ، به فکر زبان خارجه دوم مثل فرانسه باشه ک الان تعرفه تدریس و کلاساش خیلی بیشتره حداقل هم به علاقش رسیده هم درامد خوبی هم داره ، چون ما خودمون مدرسه زبان داریم من صفر تا صد اینکارو میدونم و میشناسم لازم نیست بهم یاد اوری کنید که مترجم و دبیرای خوبو ببینم تو زبان.
> 
> اگه کسی نسبت به حرفای من گارد داره ک مطمئنم الان یه عده میریزن سرم منو نقل نگیرید اصلا چون نه من میتونم شمارو قانع کنم نه شما منو قبلا راه شمارو رفتم.منم به عنوان یه عضوی ازینجا فقط نظرمو دادم استارتر تاپیک خودش عقل و شعور داره و از بین نظرات تصمیم میگیره هرجور صلاحشه.
> ضمنا تجربی فقط پزشکی دندان پزشکی داروسازی نیست ! 
> رشته های خوب و با سختی کمتر حداقل ۵ ۶ تا دیگه داره.


شما میای حرف از کلیشه میزنی؟؟؟! دوست عزیز کلیشه شما و تفکراتت هستی که پنج-شش ساله دارید به خورد داوطلب های کنکور میدید. ینی شما وقتی توی خیابون راه میری فقط و فقط افراده موفقی که میبینی توی رشته های تجربی درس خوندن؟؟؟؟؟؟ برادر من برنامه نویسه ساعتی 17 دلار درامد داره و فقط هم بخاطر تلاش زیادش هست. وقتی من دو ساعت بعد از ظهر میخوابیدم اون همون دو ساعت هم توی یوتیوب و کتابخونه مطالعه میکرد. واقعا حرفای شما جماعت رو نمیگیرم. دبیر زبان ما به ما امسال میخندید میگفت من از یه پزشک بیشتر درامد دارم چرا چسبیدید به تجربی؟؟ اسمش هم آقای قرایی هست. گفتش به هرچی رسیدم با زبان رسیدم و تلاشه خودم نه ارثی بهم رسید نه کسی دستمو گرفت. الان هم خودتونو بخاطر یه رشته ی تجربی و پرستیژه پفکیش خودتونو نکشید که بد به کاه دون زدید. سال هایه ساله با همه جور آدم نشستو برخواست کردم و معدود کسایی رو دیدم که از یه رشته ی تاپ به یه جایگاهه اقتصادیه تاپ رسیدن و خوشحال بودن از تصمیمشون.
من خودم به شدت توی زبان قوی هستم و کنکوره امسال هم با اینکه مریض بودم و چند ماه توی بیمارستان بودم 90 و خورده ای زدم زبانو و راه برای من توی کنکوره زبان بازه ولی من اهدافه دیگه ای رو دنبال میکنم و مطمئنم رشته ی زبان بسیار انعطاف پذیره و آینده ی درخشانی برای کسایی داره که علاقه به راه انداختن کسب و کار خودشون دارن. کسی رو از علاقش نهی نکنید که اگه ده ساله بعد برگرده و بگه کاش رشته ی مورز علاقمو خونده بودم نفرینشو شما نخوری

----------


## the.lusifer

> حرفاتون کاملا متین و قابل احترامه ولی خب نظافتچی منزل؟|||
> حرف آقای احمدی نژاد هم قطعا یه درجه فراتر از دیدگاه همه بچه های غیر پزشکی و دندونه . یه شخصی چقدر باید پخته باشه که درس خوندن و خدمت به بقیه رو وظیفه خودش بدونه نه اینکه پزش رو بده ! همین میشه که بین بچه هامون یه تواضعیه که داغون ترین مهندسی ها ندارن
> من نه دیدگاهتون رو رد میکنم نه قبول ، ولی جبهه گرفتن اینطوری اصلا صحیح نیست
> خواه ناخواه باید واقعیات رو قبول کنیم
> من ندیده واسه رتبه تک رقمیه احترام قائلم . چرا ؟ چون اون موقعی که صدهاهزار نفر دنبال هزار تا وقت تلف کردن و کصافطکاری بودن اینا داشتن شبانه روز واسه هدفشون میجنگیدن و الان که رسیدن به هدفشون ، میگه وظیفم بوده 
> همکلاسی خودم و یکی از صمیمی ترین دوستام رتبه ۲۹ شده و درس هاش زبون زده کل بچه هامون نبود ! تواضع لعنتیش بود که هیچ وقت به خودش اجازه نداد به کسی بگه تو


من متوجهم ممکنه ناراحت کننده باشه این جمله .. ولی من اون جمله رو به نقل از یکی از آشنایان گفتم. که دندانپزشکی شیراز خونده بودن و بعدا طی یک سفر با یه شخص سوئیسی آشنا شدن و ازدواج کردن و الان ساکن سوئیس هستن.
اخیرا من با ایشون تلفنی صحبت می کردم و خیلی دلش پر بود کلا از این قضایا ی انتخاب رشته و کنکور ایران...
 می گفت بد بختی اینه که همه هم میگن علاقه داریم ! می گفت نمی دونم چرا یه نوجوان توی ایران علاقه نداره قهرمان مسابقات ماشین رانی  فرمول یک بشه ؟ چرا یه نفر علاقه نداره دونده بشه ؟؟ چرا یه نفر علاقه نداره مدیریت آموزشی بخونه توی دانشگاه و روی سیستم های آموزش و پرورش در سراسر دنیا کار کنه و یه سیستم کارآمد و جدید طراحی کنه ؟
 و در ادامه گفت که اینجا کارمن واقعا یک کار خدماتیه مثل یک نظافتچی منزل  و حتی یک سوم ری اکشن هایی که توی ایران با به زبون آوردن رشته م دریافت می کردم اینجا دریافت نمی کنم ..  :Yahoo (21): 
اینکه من این جمله رو میگم و شما احتمالا ناراحت می شید از خوندنش به این دلیل نیست که اونا به دندان پزشک ها مثل ما احترام نمیزارن... بلکه دلیلش اینه که اونا به نظافتچی ها برعکس ما خیلی احترام میزارن .

البته که همه ی جای دنیا رشته های علوم پزشکی قابل احترام هستن ولی واقعا به نظرم باید قبول کنیم که جایگاهی که این رشته ها توی ایران دارن ، در سایر کشور ها ندارن ... 
الان در عصری زندگی می کنیم که خلاقیت و نوآوری بیشتر از هر چیزی جایگاه بالایی داره ...

----------


## saj8jad

> من عاشق زبانم و از خوندنش لذت میبرم ولی خوانوادم به شدت میخالفن چون چند بار غیر مستقیم دربارش با خانوادم صحبت کردم و اونا گفتن بهش اصلا فکر نکن
> حالا اگه بخوام مخالفت خانوادمو فاکتور بگیرم خودمم حس میکنم اگه رتبه خوب مثلا تک رقمی تو کنکور زبان بیارم بازم باعث افتخار نیست چون 99 درصد رتبه برتر های کنکور زبان رتبه برتر رشته تجربی یا ریاضی بودن خیلی حس دودلی دارم نمیدونم چیکار کنمدر ضمن رشتم تجربیه و علاقه ای بهش ندارم و به اجبار خوانواده وارد این رشته شدم.
> به نظرتون برم زبان بخونم بیخیال همه چی شم؟
> اگه شما یه نفر که رتبه تک رقمی زبان شده چه حسی بهش دارین؟ایا حس اینکه طرف زرنگه بهتون دست میده یا بهش بی تفاوتین؟


درود عزیز
هر تصمیمی که میگیری با خودت، ولی پل های منتهی به مهاجرت کردن رو تخریب نکن 
(منظورم اینه که کاری نکن یا تصمیم نگیر که شرایط و مسیر مهاجرت کردن در آینده نزدیک دشوار و دشوارتر یا عملا غیر ممکن بشه)
چون متاسفانه هیچ آینده روشنی در انتظار ما و فرزندان ما نیست

----------


## Saeed79

> من متوجهم ممکنه ناراحت کننده باشه این جمله .. ولی من اون جمله رو به نقل از یکی از آشنایان گفتم. که دندانپزشکی شیراز خونده بودن و بعدا طی یک سفر با یه شخص سوئیسی آشنا شدن و ازدواج کردن و الان ساکن سوئیس هستن.
> اخیرا من با ایشون تلفنی صحبت می کردم و خیلی دلش پر بود کلا از این قضایا ی انتخاب رشته و کنکور ایران...
>  می گفت بد بختی اینه که همه هم میگن علاقه داریم ! می گفت نمی دونم چرا یه نوجوان توی ایران علاقه نداره قهرمان مسابقات ماشین رانی  فرمول یک بشه ؟ چرا یه نفر علاقه نداره دونده بشه ؟؟ چرا یه نفر علاقه نداره مدیریت آموزشی بخونه توی دانشگاه و روی سیستم های آموزش و پرورش در سراسر دنیا کار کنه و یه سیستم کارآمد و جدید طراحی کنه ؟
>  و در ادامه گفت که اینجا کارمن واقعا یک کار خدماتیه مثل یک نظافتچی منزل  و حتی یک سوم ری اکشن هایی که توی ایران با به زبون آوردن رشته م دریافت می کردم اینجا دریافت نمی کنم .. 
> اینکه من این جمله رو میگم و شما احتمالا ناراحت می شید از خوندنش به این دلیل نیست که اونا به دندان پزشک ها مثل ما احترام نمیزارن... بلکه دلیلش اینه که اونا به نظافتچی ها برعکس ما خیلی احترام میزارن .
> 
> البته که همه ی جای دنیا رشته های علوم پزشکی قابل احترام هستن ولی واقعا به نظرم باید قبول کنیم که جایگاهی که این رشته ها توی ایران دارن ، در سایر کشور ها ندارن ... 
> الان در عصری زندگی می کنیم که خلاقیت و نوآوری بیشتر از هر چیزی جایگاه بالایی داره ...


بله صد درصدبدون تعارف کسی که میره دندون و پزشکی از جمله من ، مهاجرت آخرین اولویته . چون بازار کارشون توی ایران بهتر از هرکشوریه !...

----------

